
On Family, Cranking and Changing. - jnoller
http://jessenoller.com/2011/05/21/on-family-cranking-and-changing/
======
c4urself
Wow, i missed the "cranking" article the first time around, and it's touching
(especially to a parent). It especially applies to coding while having a
family. I believe part of the reason so many engineers struggle with this is
related to things like impostor syndrome and the desire to be "on top of it
all". That last bit is especially tough in a field which continually changes,
the latest and greatest in tech and startups is in your face daily making you
feel you aren't doing enough: "why didn't I think of that" is a recurring
theme in my readings of HN for example...

